# Muto: Una estupenda animación en las calles de Buenos Aries



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 18, 2009)

Me impresiono, es un elaborado trabajo de animación el que hicieron estos chicos.

YouTube - MUTO a wall-painted animation by BLU

En su pagina web encontrarán mas animaciones.

http://blublu.org/sito/video/video.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2009)

1) *!! Que trabajo ¡¡*
2) Que bueno que pinten algo útil en las paredes en lugar de propaganda política.
3) Lastima que pintaron sobre un cartel de Kristina (Ironía)


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

Buenisimo!
Que trabajo se mandaron.

En la primer parte con todas esas manos caminando con el ojo me hizo acordar a The Mist


----------



## fernandob (Mar 18, 2009)

muy bueno, notaron cada tanto que de golpe hay mas luz y cuando se puede ver el cielo o las sombras uno se percata de que (obvio) fue un trabajo de muchos dias.......muchos.

, nada de computacion, a mano , y encima cuando pasa el dibujo limpia toda la propaganda , je .

que bueno ser joven , con paciencia y arte.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 18, 2009)

Que buenisimo trabajo... y todo el tiempo que les debio tomar hacerlo..... mis respetos...... 

En cierta forma me hizo acordarme de un video similar que me pasaron una vez... 

YouTube - dibujos para mal pensados


----------



## juanma (Mar 18, 2009)

Por un momento pense que era el programa Art Attack! What the Fuck!jaja
Por las mangas rojas mas que nada.

Muy pero muy bueno. Cada cosa dibuja en un principio que cuesta ver como va a salir de un dibujo "tan obvio".
Si fuese Taringa ya irian mis puntos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2009)

Dios mio, debo de admitir que cai en casi todas...

Que maestria en el control del lapiz/lapicero.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 19, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Me impresiono, es un elaborado trabajo de animación el que hicieron estos chicos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuGaqLT-gO4
> 
> ...



Impresionante, muy bueno el video, se nota que tiene muchas horas de laburo encima.

Linda forma de expresar el arte.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Hablando de animaciones esta me gusto mucho.....

Version original en ingles:

YouTube - Draw with Me

Version con traduccion de los mensajes a español:

YouTube - Draw With Me (subtitulos en espaÃ±ol)


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de animaciones esta me gusto mucho.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvjZ6VkLuCM




   

 No se si gore o romantico, pero yo hubiera preferido que se cortara una teta


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

es increible la gente que hace esos dibujos, como es capaz de sacar con unos pocos trazos la belleza de el ser humano, incluso mezclarlo y darle formas no humanas, como la cola y las orejas.
marcar la sensualidad y la inocencia.
el rostro, tan expresivo y bello a pesar de que lo hacen con solo unos trazos.
algo tan dificil como un rostro y lo simplifican sin quitarle ni expresion ni belleza......

y tienen ese pedo mental para imaginarse esas historias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es increible la gente que hace esos dibujos, como es capaz de sacar con unos pocos trazos la belleza de el ser humano, incluso mezclarlo y darle formas no humanas, como la cola y las orejas.
> marcar la sensualidad y la inocencia.
> el rostro, tan expresivo y bello a pesar de que lo hacen con solo unos trazos.
> algo tan dificil como un rostro y lo simplifican sin quitarle ni expresion ni belleza......
> ...



Yo me quede pensando exactamente lo mismo cuando la vi.... sin embargo despues volvi a razonarlo y creo que es precisamente ese pedo mental lo que la hace tan interesante.... podria haber muchos finales alternativos a esa historia... (por que no simplemente saltar el cristal y vivir del mismo lado por ejemplo) pero si la historia terminara asi ya no tendria el mismo efecto de ponernos a pensar lo que es capaz de hacer una persona por otra....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

te entiendo chico, es que por lomenso para mi veo continuamente la crueldad de la vida y se de lo que es capaz la gente , lo bueno y lo malo.

me quedo con imagenes de belleza sin necesidad de mostrar esas cosas crueles, que como dije ya la vida las muestra cotidianamente .

te mando un abrazo


----------



## electrodan (Abr 19, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de animaciones esta me gusto mucho.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvjZ6VkLuCM


La verdad no lo termine de entender.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> me quedo con imagenes de belleza sin necesidad de mostrar esas cosas crueles, que como dije ya la vida las muestra cotidianamente .



Desafortunadamente para conocer la bondad tambien debemos conocer su opuesto que es la crueldad...... y esto es para todas las cosas en nuestra vida..... no hay dia sin noche... no hay mujer sin hombre... no hay muerte sin vida.... ying y yang.... todo esta entrelazado de formas infinitas




			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La verdad no lo termine de entender.



El chico y la chica viven cada uno a ambos lados de un cristal indestructible, se comunican por medio de dibujos y mensajes y se avientan cosas por encima del cristal, posteriormente el chico quiere irse sentir a la chica y trata de romper el cristal, sin embargo este se reconstituye y al hacerlo le amputa la mano al chico, despues la chica quiere consolar al chico animandolo a dibujar pero este responde que no puede dibujar con la otra mano, y al final la chica le hace un regalo al chico, resulta ser el brazo de la chica.... 

Ya encontre la version con subtitulos al español.... la pueden ver abajo y en mi posteo anterior....

YouTube - Draw With Me (subtitulos en espaÃ±ol)


----------



## electrodan (Abr 19, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaa, me había perdido ese detalle de la mano.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

cada vez que lo veo.me parece espectacular......
tienes razon chico........y tengo razon..


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> cada vez que lo veo.me parece espectacular......
> tienes razon chico........y tengo razon..



si se sorprenen con eso vean "requiem por un sueño"


----------



## fernandob (Abr 20, 2009)

tenes algun enlace? o es de video ?
voy a ver si la encuentro

edit: la encontre.es una peli , pero no de dibujos.......trabaja mi bomboncito  ops: estoy enamorado de esa mina desde laberinto .  ops:

aunque.........hulk la debio haber dejado a la miseria


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> tenes algun enlace? o es de video ?
> voy a ver si la encuentro
> 
> edit: la encontre.es una peli , pero no de dibujos.......trabaja mi bomboncito  ops: estoy enamorado de esa mina desde laberinto .  ops:
> ...



Esta buena esa piva, pero cuidado, esa peli *es mortal*, mas si te gusta la actriz.

EDITO: te paso el enlaze "a la pagina que enlaza" que eso NO es ilegal: http://www.peliculasyonkis.com/pelicula/requiem-por-un-sueno-2000/


----------



## electrodan (Abr 20, 2009)

Postea el torrent de una.   (No mentira estoy jodiendo)


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anotada... ahora nito un tiempito para verla


----------

